# HELP!! 10-month-old Just Swallowed Polystyrene



## RJsMum

I had DS in the kitchen with me while I was preparing tea and he was in his walker. He got his hands on a long piece of polystyrene (like a swimming noodle) that DH had set aside to put on the metal handle of one of DS's toys. I saw DS grab it but didn't think twice as he was swinging it around and seemed happily occupied terrorizing the cat with it.

I looked up at one point and saw it in his mouth so I went to grab it away from him, but he began coughing like he sometimes does when he gags on a small piece of food. I noticed a small chunk gone from the end and since I couldn't see it on the floor I assume he swallowed it. The piece would have been no bigger than the end of my pinky, maybe the size of a dime or 5p coin.

He doesn't seem unsettled or anything, but I was just looking to see what others may do in this case. I asked DH if he wanted to call NHS Direct but he seemed to think they would just send us to the hospital where DS would be poked and proded and otherwise made upset unnecessarilly. I'm fairly confident he will pass it and I will see it tomorrow morning in his nappy since he will have some carrots and pork chop tonight with tea.

Anyone else have a child who swallowed a foreign object? If so, what did you do? 

I know I swallowed a crayon or two when I was a baby, but I don't want to ignore something or brush it off if I should be concerned.


----------



## Gingerspice

Hmm I'm not sure. The main concern with polystyrene is that if inhaled the moisture in the lungs can make it swell up and so can cause blockages in the lungs, so not sure if the same would happen if in the digestive system. It sounds like it not the stuck to together ball type polystyrene though so probably not likely to do that. 

The advice is that childrens toys aren't packed in it, but its surprising the number that are, and really bugs me given the risk if has shown to be to children.


----------



## Seity

I expect you'll just see it in his diaper soon.


----------



## cherryglitter

Yeah I should imagine it will just pop out the other end hun!


----------



## xprincessx

not to scare you but you ought to take him to the hospital now...polystyrene is poisonous when swallowed


----------



## amandad192

Ring NHS direct.
Polystyrene is toxic, but classed as low toxic so I wouldn't rush straight to the hospital.
Polystyrene beads have recently been banned in Australia inside blow up items (I just googled.) because the dangers of inhaling them.

Give NHS direct a quick call and see what they say just to be safe.


----------



## RJsMum

Well as I suspected he would, he stuffed his little face tonight. He ate carrots, pork chop, mashed potato (without a spoon), Yorkshire Pudding and a couple ounces of water to wash it down. 

His demeanour hasn't changed at all and I nursed him just before bed.

I plan to keep close watch on him tonight to make sure he doesn't act any differently and then I get the fun job of examining the contents of his nappy for the two small missing pieces of the noodle that fit his bite marks.

If I don't see anything come out the other end by noonish...I'll ring NHS direct or his GP.


----------



## cherryglitter

Mmm inspecting poo! I don't envy you :haha:


----------



## RJsMum

cherryglitter said:


> Mmm inspecting poo! I don't envy you :haha:

To be fair, I always get a good look at it in the morning anyway as we do BLW so I peek to see what he managed to eat. He ALWAYS eats his carrots, hehe.

Something I never thought I'd be anxious to see though was a morning nappy surprise. First time for everything, I suppose.


----------



## ProudMum

pretty sure this happened to me on one occasion when my eldest was younger than yours.
i phoned ambulance in a mad panic, they came to look at him, said he's clearly fit and well... not turning blue, isnt in any distress and that was the end of that!!!


enjoy the poo inspection; lovely isnt it?


----------



## RJsMum

FOUND 'EM!

Two small chunks that fit the mystery bite marks exactly! HA! Perfectly preserved, no less.


----------



## Mary Jo

In his nappy or somewhere else?!


----------



## RJsMum

Mary Jo said:


> In his nappy or somewhere else?!

Yes, this morning.

I made sure he had plenty of fluids before bed and I kept checking on him through the night...but he passed them so crisis averted.

I think I was more worried that I wasn't so worried, if that makes any sense.


----------

